# Tarantula Prices At Reptile Expos



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

How much are tarantulas at reptile expos because im going to one tommorrow and all i have is 5$ what tarantula could i get for 5$ lol


----------



## rob0t (Mar 8, 2013)

You can probably find a little sling for that price.  An LP, G pulchripes or a rosie.  Something along those lines.

Oh and I'll probably see you there!


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

cool! ive been wanting another LP seeing as how my little one is looking to be male lol and cool your going to the columbia one tommorrow


----------



## Bugmom (Mar 8, 2013)

Slings are cheap in most cases anyway, so yeah, $5 should get you a sling, but it'll also depend on if the sellers take them there. I didn't see many slings at the Arlington reptile expo. But I did get a 1" M. balfouri for $85. 

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## william (Mar 8, 2013)

I think they charge you $5 at the door to get in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Osmo (Mar 8, 2013)

i would try to bring atleast a 20$ bill. Go do some chores lol


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

Im going with some friends and they are going to pay to get in lol


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Mar 8, 2013)

william said:


> I think they charge you $5 at the door to get in.


Admission at the Repticon tomorrow is $10.  I'll be there tomorrow or Sunday. 



I got a _G rosea_ female for $8 from a dealer.  If you ask, I'm certain they'll do $5.  Just don't expect it to be the most well-behaved spider in the world.  Wild-caught _G rosea_ in my experience like to bite everything.  Good luck tomorrow and have fun!  You'll see all kinds of cool stuff!


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

I know! and thanks i was planning on getting another LP and i didnt know you could negotiate prices at an expo?


----------



## Osmo (Mar 8, 2013)

Lking519 said:


> I know! and thanks i was planning on getting another LP and i didnt know you could negotiate prices at an expo?


Its a barter place. Its like a flea market atmosphere.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm going to Repticon Columbia tomorrow. Yall don't buy all the spiders before I get there


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

I wont! lol and so basically if i see a tarantula for 8$ i can ask for it for 5$ and they will give it to me?


----------



## rob0t (Mar 8, 2013)

Well we can't tell you if they will give it to you, but like Osmo said t's like a flea market.  You can barter.  Last time I went there were a few reptile breeders that had a handful of LP slings they were pawning off pretty cheap.


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

How much were they?


----------



## Osmo (Mar 8, 2013)

Lking519 said:


> How much were they?


LP slings usually go for about 10$ online. So I wouldbt be suprised if you can snatch one for 5-8.


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

Does anyone know how much an OBT sling would be i was thinking about getting one of those instead of an LP


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 8, 2013)

You should be able to get a small one there for $5 if you can find one.


----------



## Osmo (Mar 8, 2013)

Lking519 said:


> Does anyone know how much an OBT sling would be i was thinking about getting one of those instead of an LP


How many T's have you kept int he past? How old are you? OBTs can be vicious little buggers.


----------



## Lking519 (Mar 8, 2013)

15 tarantulas, lol im 15


----------



## Osmo (Mar 8, 2013)

Lking519 said:


> 15 tarantulas, lol im 15


ok sounds like you have the experience. have funw itht hem, they are fun to watch,.


----------



## rob0t (Mar 8, 2013)

The only person that can tell you how much they will be are the people selling them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

